# goodman draft inducer issues



## gkaros

Hi all. New tech here. First issue with a furnace. Goodman e2 error. Draft inducer not starting. When tsat calls for heat i get 115 v to the black wire on the motor but no movement. Bench tested it with power to black and then red. No continuity across w & b or w & r. Motor cooked? Only 30 days old.

Thanks


----------



## nicktech

yeah, sound like it, only 30 days old is telling me the problem isnt the inducer, but the inducer may be a symptom of a problem. but goodman is goodman and i wouldnt doubt it just crapped out. after replacing it with a new one sit with it for a while and cycle it for a good 20 cycles to see it something manifests.


----------



## gkaros

Thanks for reply. Looked at max run length..well within limits.
What else could cause a failure?
Thanks


----------



## Valair

*goodman inducer*

The black wire is for 230 volt, the red for 208 volt. Make sure it was hooked properly, otherwise you just got a bad one.


----------



## octaron70

*Valair*

Not sure I understand what Valair was saying there. This is still a furnace, right? It runs off 115v doesn't it? 

I hope it was just the inducer motor that was wrong. Don't want to spend too much time trying to figure things like this out. Tends to make the boss mad when you cost him too much money. But it seems like it was a manufacturer's defect. It happens sometimes. Not often, but sometimes.


----------



## hvactech126

white is common, red is low and black is high this is a 2 stage furnace, correct?


----------



## bluestream

*Goodman Inducer Woes*

Yes, it's true...Goodman 2-speed inducer motors have been know to fail unfortunately. In the last 3 months, I've replaced 5 of them on units less than 1 year old (including my own furnace). I am a Goodman dealer and have talked to the warranty administrator about this and they have confirmed that these 2 speed motors will fail if the voltage to the home is above 120 volts. So, if you live in an area with voltage spikes, or if the utilty company provides a little higher voltage, it burns out these motors. "Supposedly" after December 2010, Goodman had this fixed, but unfortunately, I have found this not to be the case. You have two options...you can replace the existing inducer assembly with the same type, or you can replace with the optional inducer assembly. If you are a Goodman dealer, file a warranty claim relating to Service Bulletin #: SF-027. The "original" part # is 20245903 and is made by Jakel Mfg. You can try that same part, or select the optional part # 20245904S made by Fasco. I'm going with the Fasco brand myself on all of my future replacements (hopefully not too many). Good luck with your repair.


----------



## nleroux

You actually identified the problem in your question. It's spelled "GOODMAN"!


----------

